# Recent Additions



## walkingstick (Mar 1, 2010)

M'lady's poisons


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 1, 2010)

More of m'lady's


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 1, 2010)

Another of M'lady's....she likes colors


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 1, 2010)

M'lady's


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 1, 2010)

The Mexican Hair Renewer


----------



## epackage (Mar 1, 2010)

Some great color, how I wish what I collect came in colors like that........Jim


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 1, 2010)

Fenner's


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 1, 2010)

Drake's


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 1, 2010)

3 color variants Piso' Cure


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 1, 2010)

Brown's


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 1, 2010)

Sanford's open pontil


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 1, 2010)

One pontil... one smooth


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 1, 2010)

Venitian Liniment


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 1, 2010)

Howland's  pontil


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 1, 2010)

Goff's


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 1, 2010)

Dr. Porter pontil


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 1, 2010)

Shiloh's


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 1, 2010)

pontil


----------



## div2roty (Mar 1, 2010)

> Some great color, how I wish what I collect came in colors like that........Jim


 

 Just start collecting more kinds.


----------



## madman (Mar 1, 2010)

wow nice additions those are all killer bottles  the one that grabbed me was the browns! nice


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow, you have been busy. Great bottles too. I like the Howland's.[]


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 1, 2010)

Some real nice additions wow !


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice haul.  M'lady must by happy as well.


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 2, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 
> Nice haul.Â  M'lady must by happy as well.


 
 As long as it is colorful, m'lady likes any bottle.  So I started her with the poisons.


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 2, 2010)

Excellent choice.  Only other areas with lots of colors would be inks and insulators.


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 2, 2010)

> Give the "GIFT" of Poison


 
 Good one! []


----------



## rockbot (Mar 2, 2010)

Killer bottles William. Thanks for sharing!

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 2, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  walkingstick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 []  Your the first to catch that...or at least mention anything about it..


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello William,

 Great glass, and lots of it! Thanks for sharing. Poison always was a Lady's Favorite...

 Hey Stephen,

 I always thought you Poison guys liked the bottle double entendre.


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 3, 2010)

I have always fancied the German / Swiss / Polish bottles.  Thought they all look very simular...they just have a look to them.  We don't have any yet, but I hope to start into them eventually.


----------

